# Hello everyone.



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Welcome! Nice longboard  I broke my wrist longboarding at low speed 2 months ago.... Hope to be on a snowboard in July - at least I know how to fall in this sport.


----------



## fastabast (Jun 12, 2020)

Manicmouse said:


> Welcome! Nice longboard  I broke my wrist longboarding at low speed 2 months ago.... Hope to be on a snowboard in July - at least I know how to fall in this sport.


Very sorry. Was the protection on hand? Hand protection is very important. Sometimes you fall and protect your head and face with your hands.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I was on a gentle slope on an empty street (new road) with my kids on scooters. I was only wearing a helmet (), but at least I had that... It wasn't the worst fall but in the split second I decided to jump off I didn't think of going into a roll on the asphalt.

The cast is off now, been doing rehab for a few weeks, getting mobility back is slow, hard work.

I suspect the root of my problem was upgrading the ball bearings years ago on a cheap longboard that isn't stable at speed. The trucks seem really loose. I also haven't learnt how to break sliding the board sideways.


----------



## fastabast (Jun 12, 2020)

Very sorry. All the best.
Bearings are of course a global topic. We change 2-3 times per season. If you do not pay attention to this, then yes, the wheel can block and the board does not pull. Dangerous, especially on the slopes.


----------



## cjaggie123 (Oct 21, 2018)

Welcome, amigo.


----------



## henrywilson (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi, I am also new here


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

